

The drug revolution that no one can stop - hmsimha
https://medium.com/matter/19f753fb15e0/#

======
pedalpete
For anybody taking the designer drugs discussed at the beginning of the
article, the two Canberra boys could have been safer by making available to
the doctors what they had taken. Just like we are supposed to put an ICE
number in our phones, is there some way anybody who takes a drug can keep
something on them in the case of an emergency?

They were lucky (in theory) that the doctor had seen this drug before. Any
user should be giving emergency personnel as much information as they can in
order to do their job effectively.

------
slashdotaccount
Are Portugal and the Netherlands having these problems? No? Oh, looks like
having sane drug policies prevents a culture where people stuff unknown
potentially dangerous substances into themselves then, doesn't it?

